# August trip to Rockies and Beyond



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

Any input or advice is welcome
Taking the family (two dogs) wife and 1 yr old son on an epic camping trip August of 2022.
Plan to make 4 stops
2 in colorado (Tent Camping)
1 stop yellow stone, cabin rental
las stop Glacier National Park, Tent camp outside the park

Specifically if anyone has recommendations on great camping in Colorado with amenities such as showers and potable water. 
Would like shade, dog friendly of course.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

Gunslinger2681 said:


> Any input or advice is welcome
> Taking the family (two dogs) wife and 1 yr old son on an epic camping trip August of 2022.
> Plan to make 4 stops
> 2 in colorado (Tent Camping)
> ...


We took a fifth wheel so we stayed at campsites. in yellowstone, they had a "hard side" requirement for campers because of the bears. Dont know about tent camping. Weve stayed in estes Park and Fishing Bridge Campground in Yellowstone since it was central to everything.


----------

